# Coral Sands Resort, 7-Mile Beach, Grand Cayman



## Egret1986 (Aug 11, 2011)

There are no TUG reviews and only 3 RCI reviews.  I did a search on TUG and not much info.

Has anyone stayed at this small resort?.  We've never been to the Caymans.  

We love snorkeling and beautiful beaches.  We really enjoy smaller resorts.  Resort activities and a lot of amenities don't really matter to us.  The night life has no appeal.  We do like to go out to eat, but we also like to cook in the unit to save on money.  We're not big shoppers.  We like to book several excursions on trips to new places.

I have a 2BR on hold at this resort for mid-May 2012 for my husband and I.  I've considered Morritt's.  The only thing with 7-Mile Beach that might be bothersome  is all the cruise ship traffic/people.  However, I'm not so sure that this would be an issue for us.  Going on excursions and visiting other parts of the island would allow us to be away from this area when the cruise ships are in.

Any thoughts, folks?


----------



## Conan (Aug 11, 2011)

I could have sworn I submitted a review last year, but I don't see one.

We liked the location. It's on the main road, across from a modern supermarket and about a 15 minute walk to Georgetown (where the cruise ships dock). The big fancy hotels are a mile or two to the north.

It's a dozen or so condo-type units. It's a small property, the units themselves are well maintained and good-sized. Some surround the pool (the front ones also have a view of the ocean), others are farther back and nearer the covered parking. 

It's not a resort; just a comfortable place to stay. No restaurant, no bar. There are communal barbeque grills; check if anybody left charcoal behind before shopping for yours. The pool is very very small. Also, the last hurricane (Ivan?) removed most of the beach and the entry is too shallow even for comfortable snorkling. So even though the property is technically beachfront we mostly drove elsewhere to swim and snorkel. (The best snorkeling within walking distance is Eden Rock Diving Center just beyond the cruise ship dock. No charge unless you use their lockers or rental equipment.)





(Sorry about the mess)
















We still prefer their side of the island (Seven Mile Beach) so we weren't sorry to be there. Morritts is much more the resort vacation experience but its location is relatively remote, with fewer restaurant and tourist choices.

Here it is on Google Maps. It's the U-shaped structure in the center of the picture. Look closely and you can see the pool inside the open end of the U.





http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...5104,-81.382953&spn=0.002073,0.00328&t=h&z=19


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Thank you for the info and pictures*

I think this timeshare would work better for us than Morritt's.  We're not really into the "resort" scene and a smaller place like this would probably better suit us.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 14, 2011)

Conan informs us he has submitted the above review to the TUG Resort Database.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Aug 14, 2011)

*Very satisfied*

We stayed at Coral Sands earlier this year and would love to return. It is by no means the Ritz-Carlton, but is a great place to stay if you are looking for a clean, well-run timeshare development. The manager, Harry, is a prince, and he and the rest of the staff are very friendly and accomodating. They even throw a mid-week manager's party for the guests, which is a great time to meet those staying in the other units.

As you can see from a prior post, the units are unassuming, but spacious and well-maintained. I believe there are 12 units, a small pool, with a parking lot that is covered by the back units. The building is a short 5 minute drive from the airport, right off of the main road, across the street from Kirk's supermarket (a major chain in GC) and just a few blocks from the cruise ship terminal and downtown Georgetown. If you are like us and try to cook/eat-in to minimize costs, having a major supermarket within walking distance is a major plus. Despite its location, the resort is very private as there are no other resorts that are very close(I think the lot next door was vacant, followed by one of GC's many beachfront cemetaries) and there are no shops nearby to draw the cruise ship crowd. It's great how this resort is sort of tucked-away, yet still so close to everything in Georgetwon and 7 Mile Beach. 

As for the beach, as mentioned above, it was washed away by Ivan. They have brought in sand to create a small beach area in front of the resort, but the water is all rock/coral. For that reason, swimming is not a good option, but snorkeling is incredible. Our small children were thrilled to walk out into the water(with their water shoes) to see schools of multi-colored tropical fish swimming in 2-3 feet of water. For adults, swimming straight out leads to a huge drop (we were told it was 5000 feet) where the other guests told us (we couldn't go as we are not snorklers) that the snorkeling and scuba diving was incredible. We could see they weren't lying as there were a few charter boats parked out there with divers on most days. We watched throughout the week as many of the guests snorkeled out from shore for what they said was an incredible experience.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Thank you sooooooo much for posting!*

This sounds like what we like.   

I really don't think we can go wrong with choosing this place.  Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------

